# Peter Murphy of Bauhaus



## KenTR (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm about to write a comic conversation between two teenage goth girls in which they argue over who was "sadder": Robert Smith (of The Cure) or Peter Murphy.

The problem is that while I'm familiar with The Cure, I've liked only a few Bauhaus songs, so I don't have much of a feel for their oeuvre. If there are any Bauhaus fans here, I would be forever grateful if you could clue me in on what I could use as evidence that Murphy was sadder than Robert Smith.:grin:

I know that Robert Smith often sung from the POV of a frightened child trying to navigate through the emotions of an adult world.

He also liked animals (especially cats) and sometimes substituted caterpillars or polar bears for girls in his lyrics.

What about Peter? Why was he so sad? 

Keep in mind I'm setting this scene in June of 1986, so only his first solo album can be included, provided it was released before June of that year.

I know this is a long shot but I really don't have the gumption to listen to my old Bauhaus records for the next few days. The internet, as usual, tells me nothing.

Thanks!


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 6, 2019)

The Cure - Robert Smith. Definitely.


----------

